# Bild entrastern.



## Heizemusik (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
habe ein Bild (Raster vorhanden durch Druckverfahren) eingescannt. Wie kann ich es im PS entrastern, sodas man keine Raster mehr auf dem Bild sieht.  MfG Heizemusik


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Eine Möglichkeit währe:
Störungsfilter > Staub und Kratzer
und dort den Radius auf 2 stellen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Heizemusik (23. Juni 2005)

Danke, einfach und gut. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es dennoch?
Heizemusik


----------



## extracuriosity (23. Juni 2005)

@Radius auf 2 stellen: 
Der geeignet Radius hängt ja wohl vom Quellbild ab.


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Juni 2005)

Ist schohn Richtig!

Aber bei einem Scann eines gedruckten Bildes mit 300 dpi ist um den Moiré Effekt zu entfernen, ist Radius 2 schon vollkommen in Ordnug.

Axel


----------



## Heizemusik (23. Juni 2005)

OK. und   Danke nochmals


----------



## Ellie (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

manchmal hilft es auch das Bild in 45 Grad schräg einzuscannen. Und ggfls. Störungen entfernen und unscharf maskieren.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## jjd (24. Juni 2005)

Ich hab ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem gausschen Weichzeichner und dann unscharf maskieren.


----------



## Heizemusik (27. Juni 2005)

Danke, werd ich machen. Gruß heizemusik


----------

